# Contrasti Leo - Maldini - Gazidis per vacanza e allenatore.



## admin (8 Maggio 2019)

Secondo quanto riportato da Libero, la situazione societaria in casa Milan non sarebbe serenissima. Gazidis sarebbe irritato con Maldini per la vacanza ad Ibiza. L'AD pretende più vicinanza alla squadra, soprattutto in questo periodo.

Non ci sarebbe accordo tra le parti nemmeno sul prossimo allenatore. Leonardo e Maldini vorrebbero Gasperini in panchina, Gazidis un tecnico straniero.


E il futuro di Leonardo... -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-leo-rischio-possibile-rimescolamento-societario-vt76174.html


----------



## Devil man (8 Maggio 2019)

e il progetto Conte ?


----------



## admin (8 Maggio 2019)

Devil man ha scritto:


> e il progetto Conte ?



Ma quale Conte...

Temo che i danni di Saitama saranno equiparabili a quelli di Fessone e Mirabilandia. Solo un pazzo (o magari uno con altri obiettivi) poteva andare a prendere l'AD dell'Arsenal...


----------



## Kaketto (8 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Libero, la situazione societaria in casa Milan non sarebbe serenissima. Gazidis sarebbe irritato con Maldini per la vacanza ad Ibiza. L'AD pretende più vicinanza alla squadra, soprattutto in questo periodo.
> 
> Non ci sarebbe accordo tra le parti nemmeno sul prossimo allenatore. Leonardo e Maldini vorrebbero Gasperini in panchina, Gazidis un tecnico straniero.
> 
> ...




Sostituire la parola Leonardo con galliani
E la parola gazidis con barbara. 
Dove siamo?


----------



## rossonerosempre (8 Maggio 2019)

Quando ci sono troppi galli nel pollaio non si fa mai giorno, comunque esistono delle gerarchie e dei ruoli o tutti fanno tutto?


----------



## Aron (8 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Libero, la situazione societaria in casa Milan non sarebbe serenissima. Gazidis sarebbe irritato con Maldini per la vacanza ad Ibiza. L'AD pretende più vicinanza alla squadra, soprattutto in questo periodo.
> 
> Non ci sarebbe accordo tra le parti nemmeno sul prossimo allenatore. Leonardo e Maldini vorrebbero Gasperini in panchina, Gazidis un tecnico straniero.
> 
> ...



Che Maldini fosse in vacanza ci credo poco, e anche se lo fosse stato era probabilmente una vacanza stabilita da tempo (più che altro aveva sbagliato a fare quel selfie che molti hanno parafrasato come un atto di menefreghismo verso la condizione della squadra). 

È che per il flop di questa stagione devono trovare dei responsabili, e quei responsabili sono Leonardo (più di tutti) e subito dopo Maldini.
Come a dire "avete visto? Perfino Leonardo e Maldini hanno fallito. Ci vuole tempo".


----------



## Oronzo Cana (8 Maggio 2019)

rossonerosempre ha scritto:


> Quando ci sono troppi galli nel pollaio non si fa mai giorno, comunque esistono delle gerarchie e dei ruoli o tutti fanno tutto?



le gerarchie ci sono, quello che dice si o no è l'ad e il ds si attacca


----------



## andreima (8 Maggio 2019)

.


----------



## Goro (8 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Libero, la situazione societaria in casa Milan non sarebbe serenissima. Gazidis sarebbe irritato con Maldini per la vacanza ad Ibiza. L'AD pretende più vicinanza alla squadra, soprattutto in questo periodo.
> 
> Non ci sarebbe accordo tra le parti nemmeno sul prossimo allenatore. Leonardo e Maldini vorrebbero Gasperini in panchina, Gazidis un tecnico straniero.
> 
> ...



Bravo Gazidis, rimettili in riga!


----------



## hiei87 (8 Maggio 2019)

Saitama mi sta già facendo rimpiangere Galliani e fassone. Il primo era in malafede e perseguiva i suoi interessi, il secondo semplicemente inadeguato al ruolo. Questo magari è anche competente, solo che persegue interessi opposti all'idea che ho di Milan. Già in pochi mesi ha fatto solo danni.


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Libero, la situazione societaria in casa Milan non sarebbe serenissima. *Gazidis sarebbe irritato con Maldini per la vacanza ad Ibiza*. L'AD pretende più vicinanza alla squadra, soprattutto in questo periodo.
> 
> Non ci sarebbe accordo tra le parti nemmeno sul prossimo allenatore. Leonardo e Maldini vorrebbero Gasperini in panchina, Gazidis un tecnico straniero.
> 
> ...



Il tecnico straniero in italia fa schifo 7 volte su 10...a meno che non prendi gente del livello di Mou o che so, gente come era Eriksson etc..
Pochetino o Wenger credo sarebbero icognite enormi..idem ten hag..se poi mi dite Pep o Klopp la cosa cambia..

Sulla vacanza che cavolata..sicuramente Maldini non ha chiesto il permesso..Ceeeerto, ha avvisato che era in aereoporto


----------



## Manue (8 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Libero, la situazione societaria in casa Milan non sarebbe serenissima. Gazidis sarebbe irritato con Maldini per la vacanza ad Ibiza. L'AD pretende più vicinanza alla squadra, soprattutto in questo periodo.
> 
> Non ci sarebbe accordo tra le parti nemmeno sul prossimo allenatore. Leonardo e Maldini vorrebbero Gasperini in panchina, Gazidis un tecnico straniero.
> 
> ...



È andato ad Ibiza per il 1° maggio, 
gli altri erano chi a Como, chi a Napoli ecc ecc..

dov'è il problema ?


----------



## Zlatan87 (8 Maggio 2019)

Il Gazosa, Leo e Maldini mi pare che siano stati ingaggiati tutti da Elliot... 
ce la facciamo ad avere un progetto serio o tutti gli anni via con le rivoluzioni societarie?! 
Qui è sempre l'anno zero e il loop della mediocrità continua....


----------



## Zosimo2410 (8 Maggio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Che Maldini fosse in vacanza ci credo poco, e anche se lo fosse stato era probabilmente una vacanza stabilita da tempo (più che altro aveva sbagliato a fare quel selfie che molti hanno parafrasato come un atto di menefreghismo verso la condizione della squadra).
> 
> È che per il flop di questa stagione devono trovare dei responsabili, e quei responsabili sono Leonardo (più di tutti) e subito dopo Maldini.
> Come a dire "avete visto? Perfino Leonardo e Maldini hanno fallito. Ci vuole tempo".



Tra l’altro come faceva Maldini a prevedere l’emergenza data dal ritardo di Baka? Appena sorta é rientrato.
Allora diviamo vhe nessuno puó mai andare in ferie, prima perché devi gestire la squadra, poi perché devi gestire il mercato.....
In realtá non mi sembra vhe sia una gigura che se va tre giorni al mare la squadra vada a ramengo.

Se cosí fosse sarebbe l’uomo piú 8mportante della societá.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (8 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Libero, la situazione societaria in casa Milan non sarebbe serenissima. Gazidis sarebbe irritato con Maldini per la vacanza ad Ibiza. L'AD pretende più vicinanza alla squadra, soprattutto in questo periodo.
> 
> Non ci sarebbe accordo tra le parti nemmeno sul prossimo allenatore. Leonardo e Maldini vorrebbero Gasperini in panchina, Gazidis un tecnico straniero.
> 
> ...



Abbiamo un AD fantastico, fenomeno vero 
Comunque come disse costacurta iin dirigenza ci sono troppe teste che "comandano", questo e' un grosso problema..


----------



## MarcoG (8 Maggio 2019)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> Abbiamo un AD fantastico, fenomeno vero
> Comunque come disse costacurta iin dirigenza ci sono troppe teste che "comandano", questo e' un grosso problema..



Questo era preventivabile e lo dicevamo in parecchi. Poi oh, siamo sempre nelle "voci di corridoio", perché di tutti questi screzi sono pieni i giornali, ma sempre in maniera sospettosamente troppo generica.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (8 Maggio 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Questo era preventivabile e lo dicevamo in parecchi. Poi oh, siamo sempre nelle "voci di corridoio", perché di tutti questi screzi sono pieni i giornali, ma sempre in maniera sospettosamente troppo generica.



Quando le voci sono cosi insistenti (da mesi ) un minimo di fondamento c'e' .., anche perche' costacurta ha detto quella frase a ragion veduta .
Probabilmente non ci saranno screzi sulle vacanza, ma sulle diverse visioni sicuramente si , quando c'e' confusione all'apice della catena di comando e' un pessimo segnale.


----------



## Sotiris (8 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Libero, la situazione societaria in casa Milan non sarebbe serenissima. Gazidis sarebbe irritato con Maldini per la vacanza ad Ibiza. L'AD pretende più vicinanza alla squadra, soprattutto in questo periodo.
> 
> Non ci sarebbe accordo tra le parti nemmeno sul prossimo allenatore. Leonardo e Maldini vorrebbero Gasperini in panchina, Gazidis un tecnico straniero.
> 
> ...



Gazidis sei AD di una squadra italiana, comincia a dimostrare Tu per primo la vicinanza imparando almeno un lessico di 50-60 parole per parlare nello spogliatoio, manco dovessi tenere una lectio magistralis alla Bocconi su Keynes.


----------



## luigi61 (8 Maggio 2019)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> Quando le voci sono cosi insistenti (da mesi ) un minimo di fondamento c'e' .., anche perche' costacurta ha detto quella frase a ragion veduta .
> Probabilmente non ci saranno screzi sulle vacanza, ma sulle diverse visioni sicuramente si , quando c'e' confusione all'apice della catena di comando e' un pessimo segnale.


La domanda seguente da porsi è; chi ha provocato e perche ha voluto questa confusione di ruoli nella catena di comando? Se ingaggii un ad e gli dai 4,5 mln di stipendio a qualcosa avrai pur pensato...si spera.. vero MR Singer?


----------



## Oronzo Cana (8 Maggio 2019)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> La domanda seguente da porsi è; chi ha provocato e perche ha voluto questa confusione di ruoli nella catena di comando? Se ingaggii un ad e gli dai 4,5 mln di stipendio a qualcosa avrai pur pensato...si spera.. vero MR Singer?



la confusione è figlia del passaggio di proprietà repentino, al tempo gadzidis non era disponibile, ora le strade sono due o leo e gad abbracciano una linea comune o leo saluta


----------



## Raryof (8 Maggio 2019)

Via Leo e Paolo, a cosa servono ormai? sono ruoli superati da un pezzo.
E' giusto che l'AD Aivan possa avere pieni poteri su tutto, anche sul mercato e sulla scelta dei giocatori, no?
Poi a livello puramente estetico lo preferei con una bella cravatta gialla da seratona di Champions.


----------



## Davidoff (8 Maggio 2019)

Non c'è una singola componente di questa ex-società di calcio che al momento funzioni, è incredibile.


----------



## davidelynch (8 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Libero, la situazione societaria in casa Milan non sarebbe serenissima. Gazidis sarebbe irritato con Maldini per la vacanza ad Ibiza. L'AD pretende più vicinanza alla squadra, soprattutto in questo periodo.
> 
> Non ci sarebbe accordo tra le parti nemmeno sul prossimo allenatore. Leonardo e Maldini vorrebbero Gasperini in panchina, Gazidis un tecnico straniero.
> 
> ...



Già leggere che Paolo e Leo preferiscono il Gasp, qualifica l'attendibilità della notizia.


----------



## MrPeppez (8 Maggio 2019)

Siamo messi peggio dell'anno scorso a livello societario ed economico


----------



## Ema2000 (8 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Libero, la situazione societaria in casa Milan non sarebbe serenissima. Gazidis sarebbe irritato con Maldini per la vacanza ad Ibiza. L'AD pretende più vicinanza alla squadra, soprattutto in questo periodo.
> 
> Non ci sarebbe accordo tra le parti nemmeno sul prossimo allenatore. Leonardo e Maldini vorrebbero Gasperini in panchina, Gazidis un tecnico straniero.
> 
> ...



Logicamente sembrerebbe tutto impossibile,
ma negli ultimi anni abbiamo imparato che questi spifferi spesso hanno delle fondamenta, è allarmante


----------



## 7AlePato7 (8 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Libero, la situazione societaria in casa Milan non sarebbe serenissima. Gazidis sarebbe irritato con Maldini per la vacanza ad Ibiza. L'AD pretende più vicinanza alla squadra, soprattutto in questo periodo.
> 
> Non ci sarebbe accordo tra le parti nemmeno sul prossimo allenatore. Leonardo e Maldini vorrebbero Gasperini in panchina, Gazidis un tecnico straniero.
> 
> ...


Una confusione del genere a livello societario non l’ho mai vista. 
Credo che la competenza di questo Gazidis sia una leggenda metropolitana. Se attuassimo le sue idee in toto, rischieremmo la B e non sto scherzando. Squadra infarcita di giocatori di 18 anni, allenatore straniero... sarebbe da mettersi le mani nei capelli.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (8 Maggio 2019)

Io aspetto il prossimo closing. Dirigenza di dilettanti e società menefreghista


----------



## Milanlove (8 Maggio 2019)

Ma chi decide al Milan?


----------



## luigi61 (8 Maggio 2019)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Io aspetto il prossimo closing. Dirigenza di dilettanti e società menefreghista


Aspettiamo le mosse ufficiali dopodiché con Conte e Baka all'inter preghiamo che elliott se ne vada prima possibile


Milanlove ha scritto:


> Ma chi decide al Milan?


Comanda quella mer....a di Gazidis messo li a fare plusvalenze e a farci fare sangue amaro


----------



## Schism75 (8 Maggio 2019)

Vabbè però bisogna entrare nel merito della notizia. 
È credibile che un dipendente di un’azienda, vada in vacanza senza chiedere autorizzazione? No. 
È credibile che un responsabile aziendale si incavoli perché un dipendente autorizzato, probabilmente da lui stesso, vada in vacanza? No. È ancora, in un’azienda non ci sono vacanze, ma periodi di ferie. Le ferie possono essere impiegate per svago (vacanze) o per impegni personali. Un viaggio a Maiorca, con andata e ritorno nello stesso giorno, può essere considerata una giornata di vacanza? No. Per cui la presenza di Maldini a Maiorca può significare:

1. Aveva un impegno personale improrogabile, che è del tutto insindacabile, ed è stato regolarmente autorizzato dalla società.
2. Era lì per il Milan. 

Come la si veda, penso che mi sembra chiaro quanto peso si possa dare ad una fake news simile, e quanto sia inutile aggiungere altro,


----------



## 7AlePato7 (9 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Libero, la situazione societaria in casa Milan non sarebbe serenissima. Gazidis sarebbe irritato con Maldini per la vacanza ad Ibiza. L'AD pretende più vicinanza alla squadra, soprattutto in questo periodo.
> 
> Non ci sarebbe accordo tra le parti nemmeno sul prossimo allenatore. Leonardo e Maldini vorrebbero Gasperini in panchina, Gazidis un tecnico straniero.
> 
> ...


Da pochi mesi è arrivato e già non vedo l’ora che si levi dalle scatole. Lui ed Elliott...


----------

